# Hello from Simon M and Trials of Treboria



## muchoman613 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello Fur Affinity members I've recently created a development blog for the game my team is currently making, whom a few are members of this forum. Any comments or feedback would be productive. I plan to update it daily with all progress concerning the game and also maybe throwing in a web comic and small flash games inside it too so please come and look at the development of Trials of Treboria 

http://www.trialsoftreboria.blogspot.com/

Thank you

From Simon M


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome in the F.A.F., hope you'll enjoy the stay! ^^


----------



## Volpino (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. =)


----------



## Corto (Oct 10, 2009)

This aint an actual introduction, is it? I'm not sure on our "advertising" policy but I think I can safely move it to the links forum.


----------



## muchoman613 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for moving it to the right thread sorry


----------

